# Snow Pictures! :D



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

It snowed today so I ran out real quick with my camera when I did chores this morning! 























































And I had to throw this one in!


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Really pretty Tiffany, but I am in no way ready for snow! :evil: I typed snot the first time, do you think thats a freudian typo slip? 
Is still pretty warm here in the 70's but raining today :-(
Your boy sure is getting big, he's going to be all legs isn't he?!


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

pretty pics!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks guys! It is very pretty. 

Snow is snot Vida!  LOL It's actually pretty warm here to, most of the snow is gone already, It was just a nice over night dusting. If that was all we ever got I'd be happy! 

GR is getting really big, and he is going to have some LONG legs like daddy!  Thank goodness he's not going to be a shrimp like me!


----------



## missy06 (Apr 5, 2008)

Beautiful pictures, though they make me realize how NOT ready I am for the snow here.

Your little guy is so darn cute!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Awww he's soo cute in the snow.  Nice pics!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks guys! I'm not ready for snow either, I never am!  But it is pretty when it's fresh!


----------



## mysnafflebit (Oct 30, 2008)

Nice pictures! I would love to get snow, but right now I'm in sunny California, so I seriously doubt that will happen!


----------



## Kiara (Aug 27, 2008)

Ha! I do wish I would get to see SOME snow... Live in the desert... Go figure... high 70's or 80's here... I do like nice weather, but Christmas is not Christmas without snow (grew up in Germany/Austria and visited my grandparents in Poland - I NEED snow every now and then...) Can you send me some? :lol:


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Cali would be so nice! I want to visit someday!  

Kiara, I would love to send you ALL of my snow in the dead of winter after we've already had it for 4-5 months! LOL  It's nice once in awhile but it sure does get annoying when you have it 7 months out of the year!


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

no snow here yet... it was in the 70's today :lol:

beautiful pictures nonetheless and your little boy is sooooo cute!


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Omg Tiff there is SO much snow!!!! dang lol I dont think I have ever seen that much there...we can barely get a inch if we are lucky! lol Horses are so cute looking!! awww your boy is growing up so big


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks Kickshaw!  

Buck, that is hardly a dusting compared to what we will get!  He sure is growing up. He is going to be taller than me in no time!


----------



## 3neighs (Jul 15, 2008)

By the time Jan. rolls around I've had enough of snow, but after seeing your pictures I'm looking forward to the first snow.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

Great pics!!!! You can keep that stuff up there haha


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Man you got a lot more than us! I got maybe a third of that down here. Some happy looking horses despite the snow


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Yeah I was looking forward to it! Now it can go away! 

Moxie-You will be getting in soon enough

M2G-They are very happy fat horses.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

What wonderful pictures, Tiff!! I was SO happy to go out and see Denny in the new white stuff... I let him graze through the snow.. he was happy 

I wish I could take pictures as well as you do... *sigh*


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Yeah the horses seem to really enjoy the snow when it first comes. Allie did you see how big Dillon is getting?! I'm pretty excited!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

FehrGroundRanch said:


> Yeah the horses seem to really enjoy the snow when it first comes. Allie did you see how big Dillon is getting?! I'm pretty excited!


THAT _was_ Dillon?!?! I was wondering.. wow!!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Yeah he sure has changed alot eh? Not such a little runt anymore!  Even George approves of him now!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Nice pics, but no no NO for snow! Too much troubles to commute! :twisted:


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Yes snow does make driving conditions lots of fun!  I have to head out for a 10 hour drive tomorrow morning, I really hope the roads are good.


----------



## megalsbegals (Sep 6, 2008)

Ooohh, pretty. 

I love and hate snow. I wish it would snow sometimes but then I don't cause then I would be freezing.....my favorite weather is light rain if riding and if not riding then heavy rain. I love rain. Right now I want snow!!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

FehrGroundRanch said:


> Yes snow does make driving conditions lots of fun!  I have to head out for a 10 hour drive tomorrow morning, I really hope the roads are good.


The problem here is people do NOT know how to drive in snow because we don't have it often (DC area). So when it's even little bit of it it's already a full disaster... :shock:


----------



## Arrow (Jul 21, 2008)

Great pics! I'm ready for winter in Ohio--my horse has almost his full winter coat, and it's been 70 degrees and sunny for a week--he's miserable!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Megalsbegals I think snow is stunning, but I DO NOT like being cold. 

Kitten-we are so used to the snow that almost everyone knows how to drive in the crappy conditions, but there are some very scary people. My mom's boyfriend is from England and he says that when they get a couple inches there they pretty much shut down the cities because noone can drive in it! 

Thanks Arrow. My horses had all the fuzzies for a long time, they were probably looking forward to winter.


----------



## bnwalker2 (May 18, 2007)

Beautiful pictures!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Who said we Canadians know how to drive in the snow :lol: :twisted:


----------

